# F70 100hr service question?



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys what’s up? So I’m about to do a 100hr service on my 2016 f70 and I wanted to know if anyone has used a different oil other than yamalube? Also if anyone has tried different spark plugs other than the recommended NGK LKR7E? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've used Mobil One on my (3) Yamaha 4 Strokes (including a 2012 F70) since 2001. I haven't encountered any problems. If your engine is under warranty, I'd use the recommended Yamalube.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

G_straus822 said:


> Hey guys what’s up? So I’m about to do a 100hr service on my 2016 f70 and I wanted to know if anyone has used a different oil other than yamalube? Also if anyone has tried different spark plugs other than the recommended NGK LKR7E? Thanks for the info!


Tell your uncle to hook you up.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Capt. Moose said:


> Tell your uncle to hook you up.


Hahahahaha I was just curious if anyone used anyThing different. No family discounts around here.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

G_straus822 said:


> Hahahahaha I was just curious if anyone used anyThing different. No family discounts around here.


I use yamalube in my Tohatsu. Stick with the recommended plugs.


----------

